

Announcing Meldium for iOS - bradleybuda
http://blog.meldium.com/home/2014/2/14/announcing-meldium-for-ios

======
gms
Why should I switch to this from 1Password?

~~~
alexgaribay
It seems that Meldium is specifically targeted toward teams and whereas
1Password is targeted toward an individual with some password sharing
features.

~~~
gms
Ok, thanks.

